# Help with a Bottle Possible Medicine Bottle



## ltmagnum (Sep 5, 2012)

It has embossed on it ASTYPTODYNE CHEMICAL CO. And has embossed on the bottom L.G.W. any info or value would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Sep 5, 2012)

Cool little turn of the century medicine or chemical bottle. Probably would not command a substantial price but cool non the less. Hopefully someone has some history on it for you. Do you have the story of how you came across it?


----------



## ltmagnum (Sep 6, 2012)

Not really I just dug it up out of the dirt.


----------



## epackage (Sep 6, 2012)

L.G.W. is Laurens Glass Works in South Carolina...

*Laurens Glass Works* was organized in 1910 by local businessmen who knew nothing about the production of glass but were willing to risk their time and money to provide much needed employment for the community. It later became the first company licensed to manufacture bottles for Coca-Cola.

*Astyptodyne Chemical Company* 

 More than 50 years ago, James Sistrunk of Wilmington, NC, worked his way up through Astyptodyne Chemical Company and purchased the rights to the liniment's secret formula after the founder passed away. But before that ever took place, Astyptodyne had made quite a name for itself. In 1911, the Wilmington Star News described Astyptodyne Chemical Co. as a "mammoth" company and in 1918, Astyptodyne played a valuable role in keeping people safe from the Spanish Flu Epidemic. It was so revered as a healing oil during this epidemic that the New Hanover Health Network, involving the two major hospitals in Wilmington, NC, has added Astyptodyne to their wall-length timeline of the region's pioneering medical advancements. Many pharmaceutical wholesalers throughout the southland added the healing powers of Astyptodyne to their list of products. When Mr. Sistrunk passed away a few years ago, his two sons had no interest in the business. So their wives, Linda and Nellie Sistrunk, sisters-in-law, decided they were going to have a female-owned company and try their hands at the business. Their main goal was to serve the people and to continue the legacy of Astyptodyne. Going through old files to find past customers was their starting point. Re-connecting with those who loved the product so, gave the Sistrunk women a renewed faith in what they were doing and what they were about to witness. Teaming up with ACE: Associates for Commercial Excellence, LLC, a business building company in Wilmington, NC, the Sistrunk team has taken Astyptodyne to new levels. Now, Astpytodyne products are being put on shelves throughout the US. More and more testimonials continue to flood in, telling of all the uses, the memories of seeing that little brown bottle in the medicine cabinet, how many even call it liquid gold, but mostly, new members of the Astyptodyne family that have tried it for the first time, amazed at the results. But, at the end of the day, the sisters-in-law can smile, knowing their efforts in bringing this once small pine oil company back to the people is the best decision they could have made. [/align]


----------



## ltmagnum (Sep 6, 2012)

That's odd because the top is applied which should say it's before 1900?????


----------



## epackage (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks tooled to me, not applied...

 This one just sold for 99 cents...  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&hash=item3cc9c2901a&item=261083009050&nma=true&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&rt=nc&si=u9yDihifEv7mVplEgykMmEn3%252F6w%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## ltmagnum (Sep 6, 2012)

oh well then looks cooler than money.


----------



## epackage (Sep 6, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: ltmagnum
> 
> oh well then looks cooler than money.


Yes it do...[]


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 6, 2012)

Its a toolie, which means that it could be from 1880 to about 1920 depending on how the manufacturer went about aquiring all the newer equipment and processes that were developed during that time span, not all glasshouses progressed at the same rate of development. Some used old fashioned methods up into the 1920s........


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 6, 2012)

> Some used old fashioned methods up into the 1920s........


 
 Great point, Andy,

 Spot on, as to Laurens, who didn't begin machine production until 1919.

*"Laurens Glass Works*

*Although Laurens Glass Works*
*began production in 1911, it shut down*
*later that year and did not reopen until*
*1913. Although the plant soon specialized*
*in soda bottles, it did not begin machine*
*manufacture until ca. 1919." http://www.sha.org/bottle/pdffiles/coca-cola.pdf Thanks Bill Lockhart & Bill Porter.*

*



*


----------

